# Iver Johnson Special Racers Model 90, 90A and 90B



## Handyman (Oct 21, 2013)

We are familiar with the fact that Iver Johnson made a model 90, 90A, and 90B racer.  The 90A and 90B were a little more “Special” in that they had frames of lightweight Molybdenum and were the only ones that had frames that were 21” and 23”.   The 90 had a steel frame and frame heights were 20” 22” or 24”.  Just from this information it should be fairly easy to tell if a bike was a model 90 or a 90A or 90B. The 90B was even more “Special” in that it had “Chater-Lea” components.  The big question that I can’t seem to find the answer to is what features decided which  bikes would get “Iver Johnson” decals, and what bikes would get “Special Racer” decals?  Did the 90 get the “Iver Johnson” decal and the 90A and 90B get the “Special Racer” decal.  That would make some sense but I don’t believe it’s true.  Any thoughts?


----------



## kccomet (Oct 21, 2013)

ive only seen a couple of special racers,freddy foxx had a really nice one a couple of years ago that i tried to buy but the way he sells markets his bikes i couldnt get it done. id like to see some pics if anybody has one. ive had a couple ijs in racing form ij track hubs drop bars, but most of the ivers i see arent racing bikes just roadsters


----------



## Handyman (Oct 21, 2013)

*Iver Johnson Special Racer*

It seems to me that its very difficult to get any information on these "Special Racers".  I'm really confused on this decal thing and can't seem to get any answers.  Are there any CABE members out there that own an Iver Johnson racer that could post a few pics?


----------

